
Python Hunter – a flexible code tracing toolkit - ionelm
https://github.com/ionelmc/python-hunter/
======
ionelm
Hunter has now a bit of everything (process attach, variable diffing like in
pysnooper, env var activation, breakpoints, thread support and an api to build
stuff on top) but without going overboard with overenineering (like
serialization, storage or sql). For most intents and purposes it should
replace every other tracer tool.

There's also a work-in-progress cookbook with unusual stuff: [https://python-
hunter.readthedocs.io/en/latest/cookbook.html](https://python-
hunter.readthedocs.io/en/latest/cookbook.html)

